# Drill press top



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Another long overdue change that needed to be made. Gathered up some materials and it is nearly complete. The design is my own with a few ideas from pictures in catalogs. The cubbies are for drill bits on the left and Forstner bits on the right. The fence is walnut and the trim is cherry. Still need to finish it. I do have a replaceable insert under the drill using 1/2" MDF for now.


----------



## Tommyt654 (Apr 5, 2009)

Looks good Jerry, Been movin stuff around in the shop I see


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Wow Jerry, biggggg.

Mine is about the size between the blue channels.....LOL


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

It measures 33X16. gives room for storage underneath plus better support for work pieces. I still need to finish the thing, I like stuff finished when possible. 

Regarding moving stuff around, that seems to be the norm, all but my joiner is on wheels and that will be in due time.


----------



## jlord (Nov 16, 2009)

Looks handy Jerry.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Welcome Jerry 

===


----------



## Cochese (Jan 12, 2010)

Nice work. I have that same DP, do you have the handles hit the fence at all?

Thinking about making one where the fence drops down once it passes the chuck.


----------



## papawd (Jan 5, 2011)

I have the same drill press and have been thinkin of doing the same thing, and now may be a time...I might steal some of your ideas


----------



## cpatdaltx (Jan 17, 2012)

That is a great idea. I will have to borrow it. I have a cabinet set in the shop right now, and will use your drill press jig idea to set the door mortises.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

The fence can be reversed so the bottom becomes the back and thus lowers it, just finished the holes today so will Post later.


----------



## Woodshaper67 (Jan 13, 2012)

It looks Great. I been wanting to build one for mine.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

This is the end view of the fence, it can be used either way.


----------



## woodoodle (Jul 26, 2012)

Handy idea. that one will keep me busy.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Nice job Jerry. I may also have to borrow on your idea.


----------



## Chris Curl (Feb 13, 2012)

Jerry, I am just starting to redesign my drill press top, and am using your design as a starting point. :sold:

One question though ... how is the spacing of the t-tracks working out for you? I do more small stuff than anything, and am thinking 4 tracks would be better for me: 2 in sort of close, and 2 farther out, maybe 4 inches and 9 inches from center.

Thoughts?


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Chris Curl said:


> Jerry, I am just starting to redesign my drill press top, and am using your design as a starting point. :sold:
> 
> One question though ... how is the spacing of the t-tracks working out for you? I do more small stuff than anything, and am thinking 4 tracks would be better for me: 2 in sort of close, and 2 farther out, maybe 4 inches and 9 inches from center.
> 
> Thoughts?


I plan to add two more tracks first chance I get.


----------



## Harrison67 (May 30, 2012)

Extremely well done, Jerry. That box design should eliminate any warping.

Did you seal the inside wood, also?


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

I used some prefinished plywood, in fact all of this is made from scraps, so all was sealed.


----------

